# best plants for a piranha tank??



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

I was wondering which kind of plant would be good for a rbp tank..


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

If you have a basic setup I would fill it with Hygrophila Polysperma, they are fast growing so they can outcompete algae for the nutrients (as algae can be a real pain in piranha tanks with all the waste) and can grow in lower light conditions which is ideal for piranhas, also you can prune them and replant the cuttings so they are cheap too (not that plants are that expensive but you know...).


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

That is a great plant indeed.

There are also tons of other plants that you can use. It depends on your setup, that would be the limiting factor.


----------

